# Prolonged after effects of taking Chlomifene



## Sooby (Dec 5, 2009)

I have undiagnosed infertility and ovulate every month. I recently took a low dosage course of Chlomifene (50mg - 1 a day for 7 days). I took it for one month only as I subsequently learned from my consultant that there would be no benefits. 

That was two months ago. Last month I tested for ovulation and got a negative. This month I've so far tested on days 9 and 10 and they have also been negative. I usually see the surge on day 11 or 12 so I may be worrying over nothing. It is also quite possible that I ovulated slightly early last month and missed the surge. But I am concerned that the Chlomifene has had a prolonged effect on my body. Is this common and can I expect it return to normal?

Thanks 

Sue


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sue,

Clomifene is only proven in women who have ovulation problems/issues so there really is no advantage in taking this drug if you know you ovulate regularly and tend to have a standard AF pattern.

Did you get a surge this month at all? Side effects from clomifene can last for a few months especially after higher doses and prolonged course (3+ cycles) It can increase luteal phase and increase time to AF arriving but it shouldn't have any direct effect in preventing ovulation (after all the point of it is to stimulate ovulation to occur  )

You should see things settle down fairly quickly but do speak to consultant if you are concerned.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

